

Apple said to be preparing largest-ever iPad for early 2015 release - walterbell
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/international-business/us-business/apple-preparing-new-129-inch-ipad-for-early-2015-release/article20209653/

======
mark_l_watson
I suppose that there will be a market for this. I went the other way: traded
to an iPad mini. I use my iPad for writing (edit markdown files in Dropbox,
using leanpub) and the smaller form factor is easier for my use. Also, for
viewing content, the small screen and lower weight is better for my uses.

Now, if the larger tablets were very thin and very light weight, that would be
an improvement.

